# Big Goliath on stand up gear. Little guy big fish!!



## FLfishman (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sore from watching that!


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty cool.
I use to catch them with Dad. Set Lines on Mangrove trees.
They were plumb wore out time we pulled them in the boat.
Fighting that Mangrove tree for a couple hours make them act like Puppies.


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 7, 2014)

that is called,"being brought to your knees"


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 7, 2014)

We caught them on a Diawa Sealine with a hammered down drag and 100lbt. Few fish pull harder.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 8, 2014)

I've never seen a Goliath in the NW gulf,are they about like a big Warsaw?


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 9, 2014)

JewGotEm!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 11, 2014)

Bpruitt, they are there, biggest I've seen in the NW Gulf probably went 300#'s. I'm sure others have seen larger fish, as they do get pretty big.......


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 11, 2014)

I've heard stories of 600 lbers, But biggest I've seen was probably 200. 
Seen them suck down Slot Reds like they were Shiners.
 Hard to weigh a Volkswagon you got next to the boat.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 17, 2014)

That was nice of him to break out the harness after he was on his knees for a while lol


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 17, 2014)

There were many huge Goliaths in the northern Gulf until the 70's when divers bang-sticked them to almost extinction. Now there are many 200lbers and larger. Many reefs are unfishable  because of them.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 17, 2014)

What's the best way to tell the difference? I have been calling them all Warsaws because they were solid brown,not spotted like Goliath pics.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 17, 2014)

Warsaws are spotted and usually caught in deeper water than Goliaths which are more a mottled greenish-brown.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 1, 2014)

We make a special trip every summer to Boca Grande phosphate docks just to target these giants. Biggest we have landed was over 400ibs. 

We catch them on saltwater catfish. They eat them like candy!!!

Here are a few picks of some of those trips with my 2 sons and a friend of mine and his son.


----------

